

India tops traffic on Quora. Displaces US. - playhard
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/quora-india-traffic-297/

======
ragsagar
In quora it is like you can ask any dumbest of the dumb question and people
will compete to answer them instead of downvoting the question. If you are
asking the same in stack exchange you will get kicked out of there. :p

------
ankitml
I am not sure if India is topping in content creation too. India displaced US
in traffic, which shows content consumption side.

------
jayadevan
Remember that dating site? news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2239955

~~~
aiurtourist
Brazil next, right?

